# Bali,INDONESIA~The Most Beautiful Island in the World!



## RonnieR (Jul 13, 2007)

nice, pls. post photos of hard rock cafe hotel bali. I've been there


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very beautiful updated pics :cheers:


----------



## XxRyoChanxX (Jul 5, 2005)

*Hard Rock Cafe Bali preview(more to come)*




























the cafe


----------



## XxRyoChanxX (Jul 5, 2005)

*Uluwatu


















































Kecak









































Dreamland Bali
















































*


----------



## XxRyoChanxX (Jul 5, 2005)

*Nusa Lembongan, seaweed farmer village





































Bedugul

















*


----------



## XxRyoChanxX (Jul 5, 2005)

*Melasti Ceremony




























Tanah Lot










random














































you'll probably need this too 









*


----------



## XxRyoChanxX (Jul 5, 2005)

*Discovery Mall, BALI INDONESIA*




























*The View*
nightime


















daytime


----------



## XNeo (Jul 4, 2006)

I've been here last month and Bali is amazing...its nature..arts n architecture.

its ppl are friendly and very comfortable staying there.

enjoyy.


----------



## bOrN2BwILd (Oct 4, 2008)

XxRyoChanxX said:


> *Uluwatu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

^^perfect spot for meditation and finding inner peace 

i hope i can visit the place one of these days...*


----------



## XxRyoChanxX (Jul 5, 2005)

where that guy with the surfboard is sitting enjoying the view... I need that right now


----------



## Wilz (Mar 8, 2009)

excellent..


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those new photos are really wonderful, awesome :cheers:


----------



## mareqm (Dec 11, 2007)

IMG_5011 by Marek M., on Flickr

IMG_4631 by Marek M., on Flickr

IMG_4596 by Marek M., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Interesting, very nice update


----------



## MaxVoyager (Dec 9, 2015)

Exotic show in Bali





Uluwatu, Bali


----------

